# Ударно-волновая терапия. Отзывы о докторе Овчаренко



## смолк (4 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы узнать, есть ли отзовы пациентов о лечении у Леонида Михайловича в Ставрополе. Может быть есть такие форумчане, кто мог бы рассказать о докторе и самом лечении у него УВТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2017)

А врачу можно рассказать?


----------



## ТатьянаБерлова (9 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А врачу можно рассказать?


Я тоже думала к нему обратиться, т.к. я из Ставрополя) Расскажите пжл..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2017)

Хороший доктор.
Будет больно, поеду к нему.


----------



## ТатьянаБерлова (9 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хороший доктор.
> Будет больно, поеду к нему.


если честно, не очень понятен ответ(( то ли Вы серьезно... то ли "глумитесь"???..

видимо нужно вообще разобраться что такое УВТ и кому оно показано..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2017)

Как раз наоборот.
Хороший доктор.
Если у меня заболит, поеду к нему на лечение.


----------



## Kuchirinka (9 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хороший доктор.
> Если у меня заболит, поеду к нему на лечение.


А почему не у себя в Центре лечиться станете?


----------



## Колокол (9 Фев 2017)

У Доктора Ступина нет УВТ. Центр в жилом доме - по нормам нельзя. Вроде так.
@смолк, @ТатьянаБерлова, был осенью на форуме парень со Ставрополя. Направили к Леониду Михайловичу. Потом от отписался, что прошел лечение, всё стало супер и пропал, так как тут ему уже нечего было делать.


----------



## конст2013 (9 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как раз наоборот.
> Хороший доктор.
> Если у меня заболит, поеду к нему на лечение.


А у себя в люберцах полечиться если чуть что.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> У Доктора Ступина нет УВТ. Центр в жилом доме - по нормам нельзя. Вроде так.
> @смолк, @ТатьянаБерлова, был осенью на форуме парень со Ставрополя. Направили к Леониду Михайловичу. Потом от отписался, что прошел лечение, всё стало супер и пропал, так как тут ему уже нечего было делать.


УВТ, можно даже в квартире.
Поэтому у меня 2 УВТ.
А так как цена у нас 1800 рублей за 3000 ударов, то только датчики успеваем покупать.
А поеду к доктору Овчаренко, потому что он не только полечит, но и на охоту отвезет и интересным разговором займет.
Мы с ним разнимся в некоторых отношениях к УВТ  и к лечению грыжи диска, и потому когда встречаемся, то спорим долго, а потом из этого всегда рождается что-то полезное.
Например методики работы при грыже диска отработанные уже в 4 центрах на 4 аппаратах.
Не панацея, но свой хороший эффект есть.
Я хвалю его, он наверное, похвалит меня!

А в жилом доме нельзя Рентген и МРТ.


----------



## Kuchirinka (9 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я хвалю его, он наверное, похвалит меня!


Аргумент! 

Только иногда болит так, что не до охоты...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2017)

Так я сперва капельницы, блокады, физиотерапия, мануальная терапия.
Ударно-волновая терапия, это же не для острой боли (Доктор Овчаренко встрепенулся и готов возразить), вернее, можно и для острой, но есть и более эффективные методики (Доктор Овчаренко облегченно вздохнул и смолчал, бросив при этом взгляд на аппарат HIL-лазеротерапии), а для улучшение кровоснабжения в зоне поражения, что способствует ускорению уменьшения размеров грыжи диска (Доктор Овчаренко одобрительно закивал головой, опять посмотрев на тот же аппарат высокоинтенсивной лазеротерапии).

Боюсь не возьмет он меня на охоту.


----------



## Kuchirinka (9 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так я сперва капельницы, блокады, физиотерапия, мануальная терапия.


А доктор Овчаренко - сразу за УВТ?

P.S. Какая интересная дискуссия!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2017)

За физиотерапию в т.ч. лазер, блокады, мануальную терапию, а потом и УВТ.
Вступает Доктор Овчаренко:
- Тут все от остроты процесса зависит.
Доктор Ступин:
- В общем согласен.


----------



## ТатьянаБерлова (10 Фев 2017)

добрый день) спасибо за ответы))


----------



## VV1987 (10 Фев 2017)

Но отзывов так и нет! Ждём...


----------



## Колокол (10 Фев 2017)

Нашел эту тему с отзывом о Леониде Михайловиче:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26025/#post-287262


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

Прошли четыре первые процедуры УВТ у Леонида Михайловича. Начало было положено 10.02., в день приезда в Ставрополь.
Первая процедура прошла в принципе не заметно, имею ввиду последствия.  После двух последующих было ухудшение состояния - более сильно кололо ступню левой ноги(грыжа левосторонняя),  более сильно чувствовалась поясница. Каждый день прогуливался.
После четвертой 17.02. в ночь появилась  почему-то тянущая боль в правой  ягодице и частично бедре. 18.02. отчетливо болела ягодица, скорее задняя поверхность бедра, стопа неплохо онемела и покалывало. Две ночи плохо спал, ни чего не принимал. На улицу не ходил.
19.02. правая нога стала болеть еще сильнее. Ночью появилось подергивание мышц ягодицы, бедра, икры. Стопа онемела так, что левая нога, проблемная до того, воспринимается здоровой. На левую ступню поднимаюсь свободно, на правую с трудом. Боле менее безбольно могу только лежать, стоять и сидеть стало больно.
Пока так.


----------



## leo1980 (19 Фев 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Прошли четыре первые процедуры УВТ у Леонида Михайловича. Начало было положено 10.02., в день приезда в Ставрополь.
> Первая процедура прошла в принципе не заметно, имею ввиду последствия.  После двух последующих было ухудшение состояния - более сильно кололо ступню левой ноги(грыжа левосторонняя),  более сильно чувствовалась поясница. Каждый день прогуливался.
> После четвертой 17.02. в ночь появилась  почему-то тянущая боль в правой  ягодице и частично бедре. 18.02. отчетливо болела ягодица, скорее задняя поверхность бедра, стопа неплохо онемела и покалывало. Две ночи плохо спал, ни чего не принимал. На улицу не ходил.
> 19.02. правая нога стала болеть еще сильнее. Ночью появилось подергивание мышц ягодицы, бедра, икры. Стопа онемела так, что левая нога, проблемная до того, воспринимается здоровой. На левую ступню поднимаюсь свободно, на правую с трудом. Боле менее безбольно могу только лежать, стоять и сидеть стало больно.
> Пока так.


это только увт или были хряси руками в пояснице?


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

Только УВТ.


----------



## VV1987 (19 Фев 2017)

А есть ли болезненность во время проведения процедуры?


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

Если есть спазмированные участки мышц. В этих точках больно. И когда долго в одно место идут удары.


----------



## VV1987 (19 Фев 2017)

а долго, это сколько по времени? Просто на сколько я понял, увт как раз и обезболивает, т.е сначала больно (до точки терпения) врач задерживается на этом месте, а потом боль отпускает? И сколько по времени одна процедура длиться?


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> а долго, это сколько по времени? Просто на сколько я понял, увт как раз и обезболивает, т.е сначала больно (до точки терпения) врач задерживается на этом месте, а потом боль отпускает? И сколько по времени одна процедура длиться?


Процедура длится в моем случае минут десять. Вся процедура. На каждую точку врач воздействует разное время. Первая процедура немного облегчила ноющую поясницу, кратковременно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Вы нас не подводите!
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

Я постараюсь, но многое зависит от врача.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Стараемся.


----------



## VV1987 (19 Фев 2017)

Понял, а сам врач что говорит, это нормально?! Да, присоединяюсь, нужно постараться!!
Все-таки на увт много надежд возлагают пациенты с больными спинами))!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> Понял, а сам врач что говорит, это нормально?! Да, присоединяюсь, нужно постараться!!
> Все-таки на увт много надежд возлагают пациенты с больными спинами))!


Так и помогаем.
Но Ваш случай на виду и тут надо обязательно получить хорошую динамику.
И личную и общественную!


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

Да, Леонид Михайлович тоже.
Скажите пожалуйста, бывают ли серьезные осложнения от УВТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Нет.
Синяки.
Короткие обострения (у нас не было, но врачи говорят)


----------



## leo1980 (19 Фев 2017)

У меня после увт на поясницу грушевидная уходила в спазм и поджимала седалищный нерв.
Почему не знаю.


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> Понял, а сам врач что говорит, это нормально?! Да, присоединяюсь, нужно постараться!!
> Все-таки на увт много надежд возлагают пациенты с больными спинами))!


Врач говорит, что бывают обострения как в моем случае, т.е. боль становится сильнее. Но меня сейчас беспокоит не боль в ноге, а ее слабость и частичное онемение стопы, я уже писал.Плюс до процедур побаливала с не большим онемением левая нога. И почему-то все с усилением перекинулось на правую ногу. Парадокс.

Вероятно, возлагают надежды незря. Я тоже надеюсь на положительный результат.



leo1980 написал(а):


> У меня после увт на поясницу грушевидная уходила в спазм и поджимала седалищный нерв.
> Почему не знаю.


Было ли у вас при синдроме грушевидной мышцы онемение ног или их слабость?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Врач говорит, что бывают обострения как в моем случае, т.е. боль становится сильнее. Но меня сейчас беспокоит не боль в ноге, а ее слабость и частичное онемение стопы, я уже писал.Плюс до процедур побаливала с не большим онемением левая нога. И почему-то все с усилением перекинулось на правую ногу. Парадокс.
> 
> Вероятно, возлагают надежды незря. Я тоже надеюсь на положительный результат.


А на пятках и носках ходите?



VV1987 написал(а):


> .... Тоже думаю начать делать увт, только планирую найти не гидравлику а эувт на пьезоэлеметах и тп.
> По возможности тоже постараюсь отписаться в теме по увт.



А в чем видите разницу?


----------



## leo1980 (19 Фев 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> @leo1980, а после того как хорошенько проработали поясницу, спазмированную грушевидку не пробывали отработать?


конечно пробывали, эффект пара дней и опять груша в спазме.
но у меня грушевидка пляшет от проблем в спине, а не от трригера в ней.


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

@VV1987,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А на пятках и носках ходите?


На пятках хожу обеими ногами. На носок поднимаюсь только левой ногой, правая почти не поднимается и слабость в ней. Хотя еще 17.02. правая была здоровее левой..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

????
УВТ не может двигать грыжи на другую сторону!
Физика не та!
Может от поездки?
Контроль и информация доктору.


----------



## realistys (19 Фев 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> более сильно кололо ступню левой ноги(грыжа левосторонняя


А размер и местоположение грыжи можете написать?Тоже планировал УВТ попробовать.


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ????
> УВТ не може двигать грыжи на другую сторону!
> Физика не та!
> Может от поездки?
> Контроль и информация доктору.


Я не специалист, что думать и не знаю. Врач знает, ему сказал, завтра на прием. После последней процедуры сидел в квартире, передвигался плавно, все рекомендации соблюдал.


realistys написал(а):


> А размер и местоположение грыжи можете написать?Тоже планировал УВТ попробовать.


Посмотрите мое самое первое сообщение на форуме.


----------



## realistys (19 Фев 2017)

В какой теме?В этой нет информации.


----------



## смолк (19 Фев 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> В какой теме?В этой нет информации.


Нажмите на мою аватарку, потом профиль, потом сообщения.


----------



## realistys (19 Фев 2017)

Посмотрел ваши снимки, грыжа большая как и моя и в этом же месте, симптоматика та-же.. пойду учить матчасть про УВТ, ничего не понимаю, какая из них(разновидностей УВТ) чего делает с грыжей. Удачи вам в лечении.


----------



## смолк (21 Фев 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Прошли четыре первые процедуры УВТ у Леонида Михайловича. Начало было положено 10.02., в день приезда в Ставрополь.
> Первая процедура прошла в принципе не заметно, имею ввиду последствия.  После двух последующих было ухудшение состояния - более сильно кололо ступню левой ноги(грыжа левосторонняя),  более сильно чувствовалась поясница. Каждый день прогуливался.
> После четвертой 17.02. в ночь появилась  почему-то тянущая боль в правой  ягодице и частично бедре. 18.02. отчетливо болела ягодица, скорее задняя поверхность бедра, стопа неплохо онемела и покалывало. Две ночи плохо спал, ни чего не принимал. На улицу не ходил.
> 19.02. правая нога стала болеть еще сильнее. Ночью появилось подергивание мышц ягодицы, бедра, икры. Стопа онемела так, что левая нога, проблемная до того, воспринимается здоровой. На левую ступню поднимаюсь свободно, на правую с трудом. Боле менее безбольно могу только лежать, стоять и сидеть стало больно.
> Пока так.


Продолжаю. Вчера, 20.02. Леонид Михайлович отменил временно УВТ.
 Напомню, что приехал я к врачу с болью в пояснице и небольшой болезненностью и онемением в левой ноге. Сейчас же, после 4 процедуры УВТ, довольно резко перекинулось на правую ногу. Боль идет по ягодице до икры. При ходьбе икру как-бы сводит и она болит. Стопа онемела, провожу пальцами по ней как иголками колет. На носок встать не могу. Несколько дней назад правая была вполне здорова.

Осмотрел, покрутил на кушетке, решил делать в этот день мануальную терапию. Левая нога вертикально поднялась до примерно 80°, правая как раньше неделю назад левая, градусов 40. По поводу резкого обострения сказал, что может такое быть из-за неловкого движения, хотя я берегусь, даже все продукты жена носит, может быть и от УВТ. Грыжевые ворота большие, грыжа мягкая, может сместиться на миллиметр и вот такой результат. Будем бороться дальше, сказал ЛМ. Принимаю Целебрекс, мидокалм, мочегонное три дня. Сказал, что три дня и обострение пройдет. Будем смотреть. Всем добра.


----------



## realistys (27 Фев 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Грыжевые ворота большие, грыжа мягкая, может сместиться на миллиметр и вот такой результат.


Мне один известный врач мануальщик в Питере руками надавил три раза на место с грыжей, "подвинул"  (не сказал в какую сторону)секвестр грыжи величиной 10*11 на 3 мм.. с его слов (как они это определяют!??)..Прошло пол месяца.. ничего не изменилось, в плане перекидывания боли слева направо.Болеть меньше стало,но это не из-за него..просто я думаю время подходит..через месяц уже пол года будет моей  боли в ягодице,хромоты.. и почти год как сорвал спину. Вы не пропадайте..пишите..


----------



## VV1987 (2 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Будем бороться дальше, сказал ЛМ. Принимаю Целебрекс, мидокалм, мочегонное три дня. Сказал, что три дня и обострение пройдет. Будем смотреть. Всем добра.


Как обстоят дела?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (3 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> мочегонное


А что именно?


----------



## смолк (4 Мар 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> Как обстоят дела?


 Нога болит, сплю плохо, Целебрекс по две капсулы 200 мг в день боль не снимают, если только слегка приглушают. С 10.02. сделано 8 увт, 3 мануальные терапии, одна блокада которая совсем не помогла. После третьей ман.терапии стало хуже. Пока на что-то надеюсь..



Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А что именно?


Мочегонное называется Диакарб.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Давайте определимся.
> Вы хотите фокусированную волну или хотите пьезоэффект?





смолк написал(а):


> Нога болит, сплю плохо, Целебрекс по две капсулы 200 мг в день боль не снимают, если только слегка приглушают. С 10.02. сделано 8 увт, 3 мануальные терапии, одна блокада которая совсем не помогла. После третьей ман.терапии стало хуже. Пока на что-то надеюсь..


 Должно помочь!


----------



## смолк (4 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Должно помочь!


Все возможно в этом мире))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

Справимся.


----------



## смолк (15 Мар 2017)

Продолжаю. Сегодня 15.03. Осталось 2 увт.
Ну что, правая нога не отошла, сохраняется онеменее трех пальцев и внешней стороны ступни. Нога болит от поясницы по ягодице по бедру. В покое лежа терпимо, стоять-ходить тяжело, особенно это проявилось в последние выходные 11.-12.03. Мышцы ягодицы и верхней части бедра при прогулке сильно сводило. Доктором в понедельник 13.03. сделана блокада, немного помогло, спал лучше и проще. Со сном в основнлм беда, засыпаю на левом бокк, ночью проснешься повернешься и все, уже места не найду. Такое ощущение, что в отсутствие движений мышцы с нервами затекают и когда их потревожишь, то все.

Из плюсов за последние 10 дней лечения - стал немного вставать на пальцы правой ноги, боли в ноге в покое стали меньше. Это все.

Доктор основной упор делает на подавление боли, про онемение им говорится значительно меньше, если сам спросишь. Гипотез, из-за чего придавило правую ногу, озвучивает много. Надо сказать, что я 25.02. сделал МРТ. В описании написано грыжа в Л5 до 12 мм, 
протрузия в Л4 до 3 мм с распространением в правое межпозвонковое отверстие. Доктор к этому мрт отнессся весьма скептически из-за малой мощности аппарата в 1.5 Тесла.Хотя сказал, что болевая точка как раз сместилась вверх. Но не протрузия тому виной, а тригер, если не тригер, то возможно раошлись мышцы и пережало нерв. Для меня это все арабская грамота, не буду ни в коей мере принижать компетентность Леонида Михайловича.
В общем, мне-то ,большому счету без разницы, что виновато в криво пошедшем лечением - протрузия, каким-то образом переместившаяся в право грыжа или тригер.

Продолжу. После блокады в понедельник доктор назначил глубокий лазер. Так как в его кабинете такого нет, езжу к нему на работу в небольшую поликлинику, надеюсь, это не является предосудительным фактом. Вторник - лазер, сегодня в среду - лазер и уже 13-ое увт. Со вторника принимаю по назначению доктора Найз, принимать в течение недели. Найз помогает, нога болит меньше. Только дело в том, что ехал я не за назначениями медпрепаратов, не думал я, что и при щадящей в принципе терапии увт придется пить разные  ПВНС. Хотел вообще обойтись без этого, т.к. у меня проблемы с кишечником. Думал, если уж мне в 2006-07 годах так хорошо помог электрофорез с, извините, карипазимом, то уж УВТ с мануальной терапией точно поможет и без таблеток. Тем более что перед отездом в Ставрополь я проколол Кетоферон пять дней, что сняло практически все болевые симптомы, коих и так было не много. Но кишечник заныл, пошли спазмы. Больше всего беспокоило небольшое онемение в верхней части левой ступни и покалывание в пальцах. Но на носках обеих ног я стоял без проблем! И тут на тебе..

Сегодня поговорил с доктором, что уже и уезжать пора, а нога не слушается, онемение сохраняется. Осталось две процедуры, что они дадут.. Говорит, что как-бы в потенции увт себя раскроет и уже позже, дома значит. Ну, не знаю, на его сайте он пишет, что к 7-9 процедуре уже становится значительно легче. Я этого не почувствовал. И что я буду делать дома, если нога без таблеток болит и частично парализована. Да и домой ехать мне 1300 км да в таком состоянии...

Такой вот получился туризм. Другим наука - лечитесь рядом с домом, в надежде на лучший исход может случиться, как со мной, все наоборот. Ехал подлечить умеренно болевшую поясницу и слегка немевшую левую ногу, а возвращаюсь со значительным ухудшением в совсем другом месте.


----------



## Kuchirinka (15 Мар 2017)

@смолк, спасибо за подробный отзыв!
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## VV1987 (15 Мар 2017)

@смолк, также благодарю за отзыв об одной из разновидностей увт.
Расскажите, пожалуйста, а доктор увт работал только на пояснице, или ягодица тоже?
И сейчас после более 10 процедур увт, как реагируют мышцы, остались болезненные ощущения в мышцах спины при проведении процедуры, есть разница с 1-2 разом?



смолк написал(а):


> Думал, если уж мне в 2006-07 годах так хорошо помог электрофорез с, извините, карипазимом,


В 2006 году помог плацебо эффект и двигательная активность - нужно было добраться до поликлиники и обратно, это нормально для неспецифической боли в спине.
Вам теперь необходимо обсудить с неврологом дальнейшую тактику лечения, т.к. ваши симптомы похожи на дискорадикулрный конфликт...


смолк написал(а):


> Доктор к этому мрт отнессся весьма скептически из-за малой мощности аппарата в 1.5 Тесла.


В рф найти больше 1,5 достаточно сложно в основном это различного рода исследовательские центры, не знаю зачем ЛМ эти снимки)


----------



## смолк (15 Мар 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> @смолк, также благодарю за отзыв об одной из разновидностей увт.
> Расскажите, пожалуйста, а доктор увт работал только на пояснице, или ягодица тоже?
> И сейчас после более 10 процедур увт, как реагируют мышцы, остались болезненные ощущения в мышцах спины при проведении процедуры, есть разница с 1-2 разом?


Только поясница, у меня же грыжа. Доктор сказал, что онемение ноги может вызвать только она или те процессы, что связаны с ней.
Сейчас с левой стороны позвоночника увт безболезненно. С правой болезненна та точка, откуда и идет боль в ногу. Но это стало не сразу. С начала болели точки именно с больной левой стороны, грыжа у меня левосторонняя. Была. А после 4 увт все  стало наоборот. С левой стороны болезненность прекратилась, с правой же конкретно стало болеть.

В 2006-07 мне стало лучше в процессе электрофореза где-то в районе 15 процедуры. До физиокабинета от моего дома 5 мин. неспешного хода. Утром делал щадящее ЛФК. Таблетки тогда уже не принимал. Дома просто лежал и или читал или см. телевизор. В плацебо в отношении грыжи не верю. Тогда стоит верить и в то, что не она виновница корешковых болей в ноге.
Невролог в нашей поликлинике дуб дубом, поехал бы я тогда за тысячу верст..
В 3 тесла аппарат есть в соседнем Новомосковске, 2400р. все удовольствие..
МРТ в Ставрополе я сделал для себя. Доктор отговаривал меня от этого шага, мне же было интеоесно, и это естественно, что же произошло с прпвой стороны. На мрт с правой стороны протрузия 3мм. Она виновата или нет, я не знаю. Доктор убежден, что не она.


----------



## конст2013 (15 Мар 2017)

Увт только от боли.А восстановление онемения вообще очень длительный процесс. Что касается увт оно на онемение и не должно было повлиять.главный упор на уменьшение боли.Уменьшится боль со временем начнёт и онемение потихоньку проходить.


----------



## смолк (15 Мар 2017)

Почему длительный. В 2006 одновременно проходила боль в ноге, пояснице и слабость в ноге. Одновременно. Вот на днях стал привставать на правую стопу, но вот боль по ягодице и бедру ни сколько меньше не стала, скорее наоборот. Боль вообще блуждающая. Когда случилось осложнение на пр. ногу, при ходьбе очень мешала спазмирующая боль в икре. Через какое-то время такая боль при ходьбе поднялась в ягодцу и верхнюю часть бедра.


----------



## realistys (15 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Хотел вообще обойтись без этого, т.к. у меня проблемы с кишечником.


Омепразол в помощь, пью по месяцу, и не раз, вместе с приемом найза,диклофенака,ибупрофена..


смолк написал(а):


> Доктор к этому мрт отнессся весьма скептически из-за малой мощности аппарата в 1.5 Тесла


Нормальная мощность, мне первый раз делали 0,250 Тесла и фото лучше вышли чем потом на 1,5..
К сожалению, человеческий фактор больше влияет ,чем мощность техники.
В процессе моего лечения и выздоровления боль тоже постепенно поднялась в верх левой ягодицы, потом под крестец,потом пошла вправо..но как то остановилась.. и приутихла..(*все это вместе от хромоты до улучшения заняло полгода*)..хотя было время, сильно казалось ,что "переплывет" в правую ногу..но нужные упражнения, покой, время,лекарства,порционная ходьба и т.д.,что то повлияло. Не знаю, что именно.Онемение осталось, значит грыжа "на месте"..но хожу дальше и сижу меньше..ремнем широким затягиваюсь под ребра и над косточками таза, и вперед..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2017)

> ....Онемение осталось, значит грыжа "на месте"....



Никак не связанные вещи.
Восстановление нерва если он в "обмороке" может быть и быстрым, а при хорошем поражении восстановление 1,5 года, хотя и грыжа к тому времени незначительная (операция, устранения отека, фиброз грыжи).


----------



## смолк (15 Мар 2017)

Да, пожалуй самое главное я не сказал. Леонид Михайлович весьма знающий доктор, который очень хорошо разбирается в своей сфере. Он постоянно учится, узнает новые факты, знания, и применяет это в своей работе. Постоянно   самообразовывается, не стоит на одном и том же. Повторюсь, глубина знаний доктора потрясает, просто мне медицинские термины и выражения в одно место вливаются из другого выливаются. Поэтому в своем отзове о своих болячках я, в основном, и не приводил его мнения и его слова о течении болезни. А то, что было мной написано с его слов, это малая часть его комментариев и объяснений, малая часть.
В том, что так кривовато пошло течение моей болезни, нет его вины, так получилось. Леонид Михайлович прилагал и прилагает, пока я не уехал, все свои возможности и знания для облегчения моего состояния. Это видно по тому, что левая нога меня почти не тревожит, и таких болей в пояснице, с которыми я приехал, сейчас нет. Значит, лечение увт действует.
Жаль только, что хорошие доктора живут так далеко..


----------



## Тигги (15 Мар 2017)

@смолк, я прошла несколько курсов лечения увт. Могу сказать по себе, полностью эффект от лечения Вы почувствуете не сразу, а через пару недель или даже месяц. Мне одного курса  было мало, у всех конечно разные болезни и реакция организма разная.


----------



## смолк (15 Мар 2017)

@Тигги, спасибо за совет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Должно помочь!


Не должно, целебрекс не устранит отек.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (16 Мар 2017)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не должно, целебрекс не устранит отек.


А что устранит?Добавить мочегонные?


----------



## VV1987 (16 Мар 2017)

Блокада гкс...


----------



## Viktoria0502 (16 Мар 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> гкс


А что это?


----------



## смолк (16 Мар 2017)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А что это?


Кортикостероиды, в составе блокады.
По сути, вредные для здоровья вещества. У меня от дексаметазона давление повышается и развивается тахикордия. После последней блокады сердце колотилось почти сутки, несмотря на принятый Эгилок.


----------



## Тигги (16 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> У меня от дексаметазона давление повышается и развивается тахикордия.


 А у меня вдруг резко вес начал набираться после 5 блокад, раньше могла кастрюлями есть и хоть бы что, а сейчас пощусь, а вес ни с места. У дексаметазона есть такой побочный эффект? 10 кг, за пол года. Только этого не хватало с больной спиной.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (16 Мар 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А у меня вдруг резко вес начал набираться после 5 блокад,


А у меня развился остеопороз после постоянных капельниц с дексамет.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Странно,  а должен быть только фиброз,  а тут куча всего и вес,  и остеопороз :-? У меня ничего не было такого.


----------



## Тигги (16 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, а сколько Вам ставили дексаметазона?я тут еще записалась на одну под рентген-контролем.... теперь и не знаю... Может, какой другой уколоть?


----------



## VV1987 (16 Мар 2017)

Да, побочек много, но всеже хотят, чтобы боль в ноге прошла, или нет? Для гкс свои показания и риски.
Но вот что точно, так это то что по вене (системное применение) гкс уже как давно принято опасным и бесполезным, и 5 блокад за полгода мне кажется перебором, доктор наобум колет?


----------



## Тигги (16 Мар 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> Но вот что точно, так это то что по вене (системное применение) гкс уже как давно принято опасным и бесполезным, и 5 блокад за полгода мне кажется перебором, доктор наобум колет?


 Я доктора слушалась. Было сказано, что такое количество не принесет вреда организму. В слепую кололи, толку никакого. Мне еще много всякой дряни кололи, озоны, витамины, траумели  бедная моя спина..  толк был только от увт хоть какой-то.


----------



## смолк (16 Мар 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А у меня вдруг резко вес начал набираться после 5 блокад, раньше могла кастрюлями есть и хоть бы что, а сейчас пощусь, а вес ни с места. У дексаметазона есть такой побочный эффект? 10 кг, за пол года. Только этого не хватало с больной спиной.


Да уж.. Доктор говорит, что у всех свои организмы, по разному реагирующие на лечение. Это, конечно, понятно, тут маленьких несмышленышей нет. Но хочется-то именно просто лечения своей болячки, а не приобретения вместо хрена редьки. И если бы просто редьки, так вместе с редькой останется и хрен. Вот написал..
Лично у меня после блокад боль уходит процентов на 50. На следующий день отпускает и боль возвращается. Какой в них смысл? Сейчас принимаю Найз третий день. Два дня было значительно легче с ногой, не было при ходьбе спазмов в мышцах ягодицы и бедра, по крайней мере у меня именно такое ощущение -  что спазм, часто резкий. На третий день, сегодня, этот эффект значительно снизился. Думаю, из-за того, что к доктору на процедуры езжу на авто, по другому туда не доберешься. Наверно, лежать надо, не напрягаться. А может и нет. Я все думаю, как я домой поеду..


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Декаместазон 5 штук,  но его действительно лучше под рентгенконтролем колоть,  и знать куда, один раз кололи в клинике с этого сайта,  без рентгена, в S 1, я не могу оценить,  помогло или нет,  потому что я к Абеляру ходила ещё,  ну и вечная моя зарядка, но по моему стало от чего-то получше. Потом было штук 6 тыков на обум,  куда-то в плечо,  но это дело совсем никак. 
Я не поправилась,  не похудела,  даже гормоны в норме,  давление прыгнула один раз,  но по моему не из за него,  это было начало проблем со спиной. 
Я тоже не могу снять этот отек после УВТ,  целый день и хожу,  мне такое дело помогало,  и лимфодренаж вчера поделала,  ни в какую.


----------



## Тигги (16 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon,  мне доктор сразу сказала, чтобы я ее не ругала потом, что будет обострение на первых процедурах.  Мне было так плохо, что я его тогда и не заметила. А вот второй раз и правда ночь не спала совсем. У Вас какая процедура была по счету? Врач не предупреждал, что будет обострение?
Ну, тут может еще от места зависит куда увт применяют.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

@Тигги,  это не обострение,  это тупо отек мягких тканей.


----------



## смолк (16 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, после увт, оказывается, и отек может быть?


----------



## Тигги (16 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, не надо было его мячиком мучить.  Я тоже массаж делала параллельно, думала уж наверняка чтобы, врач ругала меня потом.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

@смолк,  и до УВТ может быть,  а после него тоже,  но должено не долго вроде бы,  а у меня сегодня 6 день.уже и долбене показано,  может чаще надо,  а мне некогда особенно. 
Тигги,  я там мячиком ничего не делала,  это не реально,  я мячом мяла, там где не было УВТ.

Мне бы только знать,  идти туда завтра, или подождать пару деньков.


----------



## realistys (16 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Восстановление нерва если он в "обмороке" может быть и быстрым, а при хорошем поражении восстановление 1,5 года


Значит,"хорошее поражение" Будем есть усиленно В12 для убыстрения процесса.


смолк написал(а):


> У меня от дексаметазона давление повышается и развивается тахикордия. После последней блокады сердце колотилось почти сутки, несмотря на принятый Эгилок.


Такое же состояние было прошлым летом, а когда осенью захотели повторить уколы и другой врач узнал об этом,он добавил к уколам дексаметазона уколы магния в вену..и все прошло на удивление спокойно,и давление не прыгало и тахикардии не было..но на 10 уколе магния стало плоховато от самого магния
Почему на 5 уколов гормонов выписали 10 уколов магния, смысл не пойму  до сих пор.Ходить вторую неделю, колоть один магний.


----------



## смолк (17 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, действительно, ведь ухудшение состояния в ноге прослеживается после процедуры увт. Но не каждого. Два раза хуже становилось именно после пятничного увт. Первый раз дало осложнение на правую ногу, прямо вечером часа через четыре, второй раз боль-спазм поднялась с икры с усилением в бедро и ягодицу.

@realistys, у вас есь выбор врача, уже большой плюс В нашем городке на сам городок и район один невролог, к которому очень непросто попасть. А когда попал, то понимаешь, что "попал".


----------



## realistys (17 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> у вас есь выбор врача, уже большой плюс


Плюс совсем небольшой,один невролог молодая и глупая.. полгода как приехала из Украины, второй неврапатолог,чуток поопытней..Но тоже слова не вытянешь.Про УВТ не слышали даже вообще ,в принципе не знают,что это такое. Все лечение от этих врачей-ибупрофен и уколы.. и "гон" на операцию,типа- _ну ничего я больше не могу- отстань от меня_! _Повезет -само пройдет_!Снимки МРТ сам напечатал дома на принтере,принес,-он даже смотреть не стал,не его это видите ли дело! На компах у врачей нет дисководов и под флешки разьемов,а МРТ снимки все на них идут сейчас.Нейрохирург ближайший за 250 км в области и после 10 минут выгнал меня,сказав что у него лимит и очередь! А я к нему 4 часа ехал в одну только сторону.В больницу местную тоже не ложат с грыжами -нет отделения и одновременно направлений не дают ни в область,ни на бесплатное МРТ..все как у всех..денюжку готовь и езди за тридяветь земель на лечение..


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Мар 2017)

@смолк,  я на плечо только пробовала,  и потом вечером делала ЛФК,  мне сказали,  что если к вечеру не будет обострения, то можно. По ощущениям земля и небо,  все двигается на много лучше,  но потом я не знала,  что из таблов съесть,  ЛФК лишнее тогда было. По большому счету мне надо бить крестов подвздошное,  я пока готовлюсь,  так как работа,  плечо было пробно,  чтобы знать к чему готовиться. Я потом сделала массаж лимфодренажный,  сегодня ничего вроде бы, но надо дальше делать.


----------



## смолк (23 Мар 2017)

Ну вот я и дома. Выехали 18.03., прибыли 20.03. и не без приключения. 
Всего сделано по моим подсчетам 13 увт. Что было со мной, в каком состоянии я приехал на лечение, и что в результате я имею после лечения, я уже писал. Видимо, я попал в ту несчастливую десятипроцентную группу неудачников. 
Да, нога все болит. Семь дней пропил Найз, с ним было гораздо легче, тем более, что я ехал сам за рулем и он в этом помог. Два дня без лекарств и лечения. По рекомендации ЛМО нужно делать лазер, амплипульс и принимать Аксамон. 
В нашем физиокабинете лазера нет. Амплипульс тот же гальванизатор, только импульсный. У  меня такой есть дома "Элфор", сам буду делать. В аптеках городка Аксамона нет, и заказать удалось лишь в третьей аптеке за 750р. 50 таб. ЛФК делаю, подострая гимнастика с сайта д.Ступина. Может быть, посоветуете еще что-нибудь в плане физической активности.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Мар 2017)

Отдых,  на неделю


----------



## Evenelf (23 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Может быть, посоветуете еще что-нибудь в плане физической активности.


Тут скорее вопрос к самому Леониду Михайловичу, он ведь Вас вживую видел и лечение осуществлял по своей методике. Это чтобы не получилось всё последующее лечение сумбурно из разных источников.
Могу предположить что полезным будут ещё и растяжки мышц, не так чтобы болело а скорее статически до появления боли с маленьким постепенным увеличением на выдохе до появления боли (т.е. во время этого всего не болит).
Кроме этого Леонид Михайлович, насколько я понял, говорил что причина появления новых болей в триггере. Вопрос в том известно ли местоположение этого самого триггера? И если да, то может есть смысл применить миопрессуру раз он так на увт негативно реагирует?


----------



## realistys (23 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Может быть, посоветуете еще что-нибудь в плане физической активности.


Активность и вид упражнений зависят от стадии болезни..точно знаю по своему примеру..у меня на *этапе* *начальной стадии хромоты*-2-3 месяца были не очень "щадящие" упражнения Бубновского и стало хуже..потерял время..усугубил ситуацию. *На этапе пика болей* и хромоты-тоже месяца 2-2,5 просто не мог ничего серьезного делать, делал упражнения лежа и недолго..что можно,что нет-чисто на интуиции,которая обострилась.Сейчас,на *этапе ремиссии*,как я понимаю свое состояние..который тоже идет второй месяц.. могу себе позволить многое из Бубновского, даже рискнул перекладину немного поподтягиваться..На всех трех этапах все разное! Главное -понять на каком вы этапе и исходить из этого,чтобы не навредить. Одинаковое на всех этапах только могу посоветовать (_по себе лично только_)-порционная ходьба до первой боли с отдыхом и снятием спазма без отягощения,налегке..с увеличением метража только по достижению третьего этапа.. Экспандер с минимальной нагрузкой.. Статические упражнения Павлухина вместе с растяжками и динамикой..
И сейчас в процессе ремиссии ощущаю,что болезнь у меня с левой ноги "хочет перепрыгнуть" на правую..были неприятные похожие, но кратковременные пока что боли в правой ягодице.. Вспомнил ваши комментарии на эту тему..Такое ощущение что боль за шесть месяцев почти "поднялась" в самый верх левой ноги под крестец и стала переползать на это же место справа только. Хотя может я преувеличиваю.Но есть такие ощущения. У вас это быстро произошло под влиянием УВТ,у меня само по себе медленно..но хотелось бы ошибиться.


----------



## смолк (23 Мар 2017)

Спасибо за советы.

Доктор, конечно, посоветовал несколько упражнений, в основном на растяжку, прямо теми же словами, что и вы сейчас. Мне сложно сказать, где у меня триггер, и есть ли он вообще. Нога же не просто болит. Есть явное ущемление нерва, так как нога ослабла, быстро устает ,на пальцы привстаю, но плоховато еще, плюс при ходьбе и просто движении есть боли. Последниее "приобретение" последних дней - как-то отдает теперь в область паха. О миопрессуре слышу первый раз, локальный массаж, как я понял. Но кто тут его будет делать, да и финансы уже поют романсы..


----------



## realistys (23 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Мне сложно сказать, где у меня триггер, и есть ли он вообще. Нога же не просто болит.


 Тоже недавно мучался с этим вопросом.. собирался на УВТ..но денег лишних нет..попробовал так(в низу самом) :
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26154/page-58
не уверен на 100%, что именно из-за этого,но мне помогло..боли ушли и как то быстро.. и УВТ отложилось, как и операция, на какое то время ,надеюсь, что надолго.
У меня перемежающая хромота и боли были не как то "абстрактно" в ноге,а конкретно -в ягодице! И конкретно при ходьбе,а не вообще.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Мар 2017)

А не говорил доктор,  что после всех воздействий, организм должен адаптироваться,  или это я так думаю,  ну и делать пока упражнения,  которые он показал, ну и ходьба по возможности. Триггеры эти я уже везде искала, по большому счету,  если это триггер,  и полит в паху, то он где-то в пояснице, но не все проблемы связаны, с тригерами только. Мои поиски увенчались нахождением чего-то похожего в приводящей мышце, но он единственный,  мной найденный. Может он конечно мне все и закривил.


----------



## смолк (26 Мар 2017)

Читал общение доктора АIR с пациентами. Да, до этого раздела форума я не добирался, не знал о мышечных "пакостях".
Овчаренко, оказывается, делал мне миопрессуру. И именно ту точку, которая болит при нажатии и сейчас - рядом с позвоночником в районе проэкции на позвонок Л5. Он хороший мануальный терапевт, в мышцах разбирается и много говорил о роли тригеров в природе боли. Почему он свел все лечение к основном увт, не понимаю. Оказывается, можно было действовать и по другому.
Делал себе сам сейчас миопрессуру на эту болевую точку по вашим словам, стало даже как-о и легче.
Сейчас я немного в растерянности, надо лечиться дальше, а как..

Пл поводу моих проблем мы сошлись на следующем: онемение п.ноги произошло все-таки от левосторонней грыжи, последствия которой( небольшое онемение пальцев л.ноги и ступни и боль по всей поясницы) почти прошли от лечения увт. Но то же увт дало такую реакцию на правую ногу. Объяснение ЛМО было, конечно, мы же контактировали больше месяца. Боли в ноге он объясняет тригером, онемение грыжей. Но дело в том, что и онемение и боль пришли одновременно, часа через четыре после процедуры увт. УВТ мне помогло с левой стороны, с правой же почему-то нет. Необходимо время, со слов доктора, что бы снять отек от увт, и перерыв в процедурах на две недели. А вот этого времени нет, я не расчитывал на долгое житье в Ставрополе. Был бы местным, он бы меня вылечил, я думаю. Таких знающих докторов на пальцах пересчитать. Мне в жизни встречались только два таких.

Вчера с супругой пробовали миопрессуру на точку, откуда идет боль в ногу. Мне самому неудобно. Не сразу нашла, давила довольно сильно до минуты, минуты три перерыв, и так четыре раза. Не знаю достаточно ли и правильно ли, в инете пока ничего по методике выполнения не нашел. Намазался "фирменным" Випросалом от Леонида Михайловича, уснул. Надо сказать, что четыре дня без Найза я сплю неплохо, нога не сильно тревожит. Наверно, есть улучшения состояния. Проснулся в пять, в ягодице и бедре снова разболелось.
Сейчас сделал растяжку грушевидной. Что сказать пока не знаю. При растяжке сильно болит скорее бедро, чем в ягодице. Сделаю несколько подходов, посмотрю на состояние.
Камбаловидная мышца вроде бы в порядке, не заметил отличий от левой относительно здоовой ноги.

В общем, после двух попыток миопрессуры, сделанной супругой, становилось хуже, не сразу, через час-два - усиливалась боль в бедре с сильными тянущими прострелами. При нажатии на болевые точки в районе поясницы, откуда идет боль в ногу, появлялось усиление онемения в стопе, стопа как бы горела.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

@смолк,  подскажите,в чем секрет фирменного випросала? 
Там с прессурами,  растяжками и проч какое дело,  место долно зажить, а отек уйти. Тогда легче и все можно, после микропрессуры мячиком тоже обострение,  у меня обычно после любых неизвестных организму воздействий, это четыре дня, после УВТ чуть дольше.


----------



## смолк (26 Мар 2017)

А, Випросал) Это я в шутку, доктор часто его рекомендовал, по этому.
Не могли бы подробнее про мячик? Что можно делать им и какой он должен быть.
Про отек - ощущение, что отек у меня постоянно.. А вы обострения терпите или применяете препараты?


----------



## Evenelf (26 Мар 2017)

Теннисный мячик, где то тут на форуме была тема про него. Некоторые кладут его в колготку а другие просто закладывают и катают его по спине у стены. Можно ещё лёжа на полу, там где больно и неудобно можно лёжа на кровати. Обратите внимание ещё на все 3 ягодичные мышцы, они могут отражённо болеть и в поясницу и в ногу (в ногу малая ягодичная). В сети есть атласы, просто погуглить. Вот эти ягодицы на мой взгляд удобно на полу прокатывать.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

Я по разному,  иногда терплю,  иногда хожу просто,  сколько могу,  сейчас уже ем препараты,  по началу ибупрофен с парацитамолом,  забыла название,  сейчас тупо и без разбора диклофенак,  так как новые изобретения не берут. Но я не делаю сейчас УВТ. Я смотрю результаты,  пока,  результат от двух я не могу оценить в полной мере,  кроме того,  что увеличилась подвижность. Мячиком забит весь интернет,  я одним,  но мне сказали,  что это неверно,  нужно два в носок и завязать,  я ложусь на этот мячик,  нахожу зажатые мышцы,  ну и прокатывало его по этой мышце,  задерживать на минуту,  таким образом катала всю спину,  грудной был сильно зажат,  там мышцы все не ровные,  местами напряжены, местами нет. Ягодицы тоже можно,  это самая безопасная процедура. В поясницу я этим мячом не попадаю,  как не вертелась из за прогиба. Если удастся мышцу расслабить это место может поболтать два дня,  потом получше. Но желательно не очень патриотично это делать,  все равно микротравма,  впрочем если на теле есть ещё кроме кожи и зажатых мышц,  типа жировой прослойки,  то можно наверно.

@смолк,  тут ещё тема проскакивала,  что если что-то где-то печёт,  как ожег,  то типа нерв ожил,  не знаю на сколько это верно. Поэтому всякие там печёт я без лекарств переношу,  иногда колю себе В 1, и В6, по отдельности,  но это надо с врачами посоветоваться,  чтобы не нажить аллергию и новых тригеров.


----------



## Тигги (26 Мар 2017)

Надеюсь, Андрей Петрович не будет против, если я выложу его ролик по устранению триггеров мячиком...


----------



## смолк (26 Мар 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Теннисный мячик, где то тут на форуме была тема про него...


Спасибо, попробую. Да, бывает, я чувствую, что боль из ягодицы идет в пояницу. Атлас сегодня скачал. Но мне он мало что дал. Где болевые точки, там квадратная мышца и подвздошно-поясничная, а какая из них, не понял.
Что бы диагностировать у себя самому мышцы ли это, триггер или грыжа дает себя знать, необходимы глубокие знания и опыт. У меня нет ни того ни другого.


----------



## AIR (26 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Где болевые точки, там квадратная мышца и подвздошно-поясничная, а какая из них, не понял.


Про пояснично-подвздошную связку забыли... Её тоже поищите..


----------



## смолк (26 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, действительно и мне тоже, вот Целебрекс мне не очень помогал, а старый Найз помогает. Странно. В основно я умеренные боли тоже терплю.

@Тигги, cпасибо большое за заботу.



AIR написал(а):


> Про пояснично-подвздошную связку забыли... Её тоже поищите..


Эх, доктор. Подкожную жировую прослойку чувствую, кости торчат какие-то. Где там какие  мышцы, не понимаю


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

А можно в студию,  это место где "ручки от бедер", и что там поделать,  тоже зажать и держать?


----------



## AIR (26 Мар 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Эх, доктор. Подкожную жировую прослойку чувствую, кости торчат какие-то. Где там какие мышцы, не понимаю


 Между костями искать надо... да и не почувствуете,  так как движения нет в этом месте..


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Мар 2017)

Какая-то дрянь просто,  с самого входа на трап самолёта,  вцепилась мне в это место и держит,  одну я знаю,  это косая мышца живота,  а эту не сильно,  я просто,  что уже не понажимала себе, но я её со спины, вернее с пониже, пыталась достать.


----------



## смолк (3 Апр 2017)

Может быть, кто-то сможет посоветовать знающего мануального терапевта, специализирующегося на мышцах. Желательно по тульской, можно рязанской областям. 

Был записан к Рудковскому А.И., но теперь у них ремонт на три недели, не принимает.

Нога болит, вернее мышцы - точки на спине, верх ягодиц, бедро то есть то нет, включилась икра - ее стягивает или сводит. Когда определенное время нахожусь в покое, после икру надо растягивать. Вообще нога деревенеет немного в покое. 

Делал массаж с мячем два раза, на следующий день болела спина сильно плюс ягодица, только хуже стало. Сделал вывод - все подобные действия необходимо проводить по указанию знающего врача. Нужна консультация со специалистом. Болевая точка на пояснице виновата с болью в ноге, как с ней разобраться? Может быть, боль из этой точки провоцирует не тригерр, а вновь образовавшаяся грыжка или протрузия? Может быть такое, что я несильно надавливая на точку на пояснице, достаю пережетый протрузией нерв?


----------



## Tigresss (3 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Был записан к Рудковскому А.И., но теперь у них ремонт на три недели


Подождите, раз так. А пойдете к другому, еще неизвестно какой будет...


----------



## Тигги (3 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Делал массаж с мячем два раза, на следующий день болела спина сильно плюс ягодица, только хуже стало.


 У меня тоже как только начала делать, на следующий день болело сильней. А бывало что и на несколько дней боль усиливалась, но я как мазохист продолжала мучить себя мячами.  Как говорится, терпение и труд все перетрут. И на сегодняшний день я уже не могу без массажа мячиками, промассируешь и становится легче. Уже без обострений. Правда я прокатываю в основном трапецию, а в пояснице у меня больна ппм, вот ее у меня плохо получается мячиком проработать. Увт лучше справляется, хотя тоже каждый раз  с новым курсом ловлю обострение, а потом легче становится. Получается, что лечение через обострение. Спросила своего врача, сколько должно пройти времени, чтобы прочувствовать полностью эффект от лечения увт. Она ответила, что облегчение уже должно быть после 4-5 процедуры, а полностью через 1,5-2 месяца.
 Вам делали  увт сразу 18 процедур без перерыва?


----------



## Evenelf (3 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> в пояснице у меня больна ппм, вот ее у меня плохо получается мячиком проработать. Увт лучше справляется


А в каком положении Вы мячиком её прокатываете и как УВТ туда добраться? 

У меня рекорд в сухожильной части большой ягодичной 4 дня (прям дисциплинировало сидеть ровно не откидываясь назад и не касаться этого места), правда там вручную было дополнение. Повторные мячекатания и разминания делаю только когда проходит боль от предыдущего, обычно через день а после 3-го подхода хоть каждый день..


----------



## смолк (3 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> У меня тоже как только начала делать, на следующий день болело сильней. А бывало что и на несколько дней боль усиливалась, но я как мазохист продолжала мучить себя мячами.  Как говорится, терпение и труд все перетрут. И на сегодняшний день я уже не могу без массажа мячиками, промассируешь и становится легче. Уже без обострений. Правда я прокатываю в основном трапецию, а в пояснице у меня больна ппм, вот ее у меня плохо получается мячиком проработать. Увт лучше справляется, хотя тоже каждый раз  с новым курсом ловлю обострение, а потом легче становится. Получается, что лечение через обострение. Спросила своего врача, сколько должно пройти времени, чтобы прочувствовать полностью эффект от лечения увт. Она ответила, что облегчение уже должно быть после 4-5 процедуры, а полностью через 1,5-2 месяца.
> Вам делали  увт сразу 18 процедур без перерыва?


В теме писал. В связи с обстоятельствами сделали 13 УВТ. Был перерыв в 8 дней, или чуть больше. 
Картина вашего лечения УВТ похоже на мою немного. Я про обострения. Хотя как сказать, если в ходе лечения обострение постоянно, то его можно смело назвать осложнением у меня, в принципе, так и произошло. Также доктор и мне сказал - "полностью через 1,5-2 месяца". Хотя на сайте висит реклама о облегчении состояния к 7-9 процедуре. Я правильно понял, что вас лечит Леонид Михайлович?


----------



## смолк (3 Апр 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Подождите, раз так. А пойдете к другому, еще неизвестно какой будет...





Evenelf написал(а):


> А в каком положении Вы мячиком её прокатываете и как УВТ туда добраться?
> 
> Повторные мячекатания и разминания делаю только когда проходит боль от предыдущего, обычно через день а после 3-го подхода хоть каждый день..


Вы что-то используете для подавления боли после мячекатания или терпите?


----------



## Evenelf (3 Апр 2017)

Я когда самостоятельно делаю то уровень боли "регулирую" силой давления. Обычно в течении минуты боль практически пропадает и давление усиливаю. Но в разных местах по разному бывает.


----------



## смолк (5 Апр 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Подождите, раз так. А пойдете к другому, еще неизвестно какой будет...


Вот, стало хуже. Вечером на работе немного по массировал точки на ягодице, бкдре и голени. Утром приподнял ведерко и сделал правой ногой неуловимое движение.. прострел по ягодице и бедру, ногу свело, боль адская. Еле сменщика дождался и кое- как доехал до дома. 

Вобщем, сейчас на бльничном, лежу дома на левом боку, думаю, что делать дальше. Может, все-таки прийдет своизволение свыше и кто-то посоветует специалиста по мышцам. АИР пока не принимает, д.Лукьянов очень далеко уже денег нет куда-то далеко ехать..


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Апр 2017)

@смолк,  может Вы того, без мячиков и активности пока. У меня тоже все шибет, но УВТ  делала не много раз, может потому, что увеличилась подвижность сегмента, попробуйте дать время, на реабилитацию что ли.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Апр 2017)

Я же говорил специалистов в стране не хватает реальных специалистов, вот люди болеют. Только сам себе специалист или на пчел ходить. Я уже вторую неделю хожу сегодня 9 шт вкололи, ничего не болит, кайф!


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Надеюсь, Андрей Петрович не будет против, если я выложу его ролик по устранению триггеров мячиком...


Все правильно доктор говорит и показывает. Боль в спине снять не проблема! Вот боль и онемение конечностей как снять. Вот задача по сложнее, а возможно и вообще не решаема в домашних условиях, и даже в условиях наших мед центров.


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26648/page-5





Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот задача по сложнее, а возможно и вообще не решаема в домашних условиях, и даже в условиях наших мед центров


Александр, но у меня пока получается и в домашних условиях и даже без пчел.. главное, не торопиться.. быстрее- быстрее.. и делать  постепенно все то,что помогает на данном этапе болезни.. У меня уже больше месяца не болит ягодица и недели две, как уменьшилось и онемение ступни и икры..хотя честно,читаю везде про рецидивы и сильно их боюсь..Больше 3кг не поднимаю, стараюсь приседать, а не наклоняться и хожу только налегке. Стараюсь правильно себя вести во всем и боюсь бросить свои упражнения, которые, как мне кажется ,помогли мне на разных этапах. Хотя сейчас уже не чувствую такой уже необходимости их делать и забываю порой и лень опять лезет наружу пропорционально ремиссии-но делаю.


----------



## смолк (5 Апр 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @смолк,  может Вы того, без мячиков и активности пока. У меня тоже все шибет, но УВТ  делала не много раз, может потому, что увеличилась подвижность сегмента, попробуйте дать время, на реабилитацию что ли.


Да, бросил все упражнения.Завтра к ман. терапевту поеду, недалеко живет, посоветовали. Может чем поможет.


----------



## смолк (5 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я же говорил специалистов в стране не хватает реальных специалистов, вот люди болеют. Только сам себе специалист или на пчел ходить. Я уже вторую неделю хожу сегодня 9 шт вкололи, ничего не болит, кайф!


В ноге не болит? А куда пчел ставят, в какое место.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Апр 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Александр, но у меня пока получается и в домашних условиях и даже без пчел.. главное, не торопиться.. быстрее- быстрее.. и делать  постепенно все то,что помогает на данном этапе болезни.. У меня уже больше месяца не болит ягодица и недели две, как уменьшилось и онемение ступни и икры..хотя честно,читаю везде про рецидивы и сильно их боюсь..Больше 3кг не поднимаю, стараюсь приседать, а не наклоняться и хожу только налегке. Стараюсь правильно себя вести во всем и боюсь бросить свои упражнения, которые, как мне кажется ,помогли мне на разных этапах


Да мне тоже также как и вам все это помогает и упражнения я делаю и триггеры давлю (самомассаж). Но в какой-то момент все откатывается назад, и все начинается ну не с начала, но когда как. А с пчелами, я просто про все забываю на 2 месяца и все! И живу ну не по старому, но не парюсь почти. Нет конечно упражнения делаю в любом случаи. Очень коварная эта болячка. Особенно если дело дошло до онемения конечностей.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> В ноге не болит? А куда пчел ставят, в какое место.


По всему телу ставят. Это не лечение конкретного места - это лечение организма в целом.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Да, бросил все упражнения.Завтра к ман. терапевту поеду, недалеко живет, посоветовали. Может чем поможет.


Не ходите к мануальщику, будит хуже! Нужен мастер по мышцам, а 95% - это просто костоправы. Вы плохо смотрели этот сайт, знаете сколько людей испортили эти мануальщики. И меня в том числе. Я уже 1,5 года проклинаю его!


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Но в какой-то момент все откатывается назад, и все начинается ну не с начала, но когда как


Ну да ,у вас опыт больше по времени-вам виднее конечно..у меня год в мае будет только..и первая ремиссия..мне кажется,надо делать одно из двух, если грыжи не рассасываются сами за год- свой правильный "мышечный корсет" формировать или операцию..причем полной гарантии все равно не будет ни от того, ни от другого..Болячка очень коварная..


----------



## смолк (5 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Не ходите к мануальщику, будит хуже! Нужен мастер по мышцам, а 95% - это просто костоправы. Вы плохо смотрели этот сайт, знаете сколько людей испортили эти мануальщики. И меня в том числе. Я уже 1,5 года проклинаю его!


Боюсь я. Вы правы, что и как он сделает бог весть. Что делать не знаю. Болит же. В поликлинике сейчас нет и невролога, в отпуске вроде бы. Терапевт назначил ряд лекарств и уз с гидрокортизоном.
Как не вовремя у АИРа начался ремонт.


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Что делать не знаю. Болит же


Мне в период острой боли помог реально кетонал деу, таблетки,*для меня* ставшие "волшебными",когда другие НПВП не помогали..Узнал у знакомого страдальца..а не от врачей,которые уже выписывали мне прегаболин и катену и седальгин с кодеином..от которых только голова дурела, а боль в ягодице не проходила..


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Апр 2017)

@смолк, Вы у Леонида Михайловича про мануального спросите, ведь Вам и так там все "блоки" поубирали, может поэтому и обострение, может действительно не стоит.

Ведь новый "стереотип движения" должен как то притереться, но я могу ошибаться. Просто у меня на все нововедения организм очень странно реагирует, будь то УВТ, кинезио, мануальный терапевт, остеопат, массажист и т.д и т.п , я все эксперименты не перечислю.  Но потом проходит, не сразу, через пару дней.


----------



## смолк (5 Апр 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Мне в период острой боли помог реально кетонал деу, таблетки,*для меня* ставшие "волшебными",когда другие НПВП не помогали..Узнал у знакомого страдальца..а не от врачей,которые уже выписывали мне прегаболин и катену и седальгин с кодеином..от которых только голова дурела, а боль в ягодице не проходила..


Кетонал в ампулах 5 раз плюс компресс от д.Зинчука мне помог, когда болела поясница в январе - начале марта. Найз тоже помогал. А сегодня нет почему-то.


----------



## realistys (5 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> А сегодня нет почему-то.


Значит, перешли в другой этап болезни- может быть, опять начало острого периода..шаг вперед, два назад..мне в июне тоже ничего не помогало..год назад..обострение идет.
У меня ремиссия впервые.. обострений еще не было повторных.. это так и происходит по кругу..как Александр пишет..у него многолетний опыт борьбы..


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Кетонал в ампулах 5 раз плюс компресс от д.Зинчука мне помог, когда болела поясница в январе - начале марта. Найз тоже помогал. А сегодня нет почему-то.


"Монстр просто поумнел. Тактику сменил. Он приспосабливается ко всему. Эта такая тварюга. Она умнее вас просто в разы. И арсенал вооружения у неё там такой, что человечество даже до сих пор всего не изучило. Нужно признать, что эта битва не на равных. У него превосходство просто в разы!"


----------



## Тигги (5 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Завтра к ман. терапевту поеду, недалеко живет, посоветовали


 Вы были у Леонида Михайловича, он с Вами много работал + применял увт, лазеротерапию и к сожалению не удалось помочь. Вам насоветуют специалиста "так помог...так помог...", а может у них было совсем другое, опасно имхо.


смолк написал(а):


> компресс от д.Зинчука


@смолк, а что за компресс? Поделитесь, пожалуйста рецептом.


----------



## La murr (6 Апр 2017)

Обращаю внимание пользователей на то, что данная тема опубликована, как отзыв о проведённом лечении у конкретного врача.
Не размещайте в ней не относящиеся к данной теме сообщения, обсуждайте изменения в собственном состоянии в своих темах.
Спасибо за понимание!


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @смолк, Вы у Леонида Михайловича про мануального спросите, ведь Вам и так там все "блоки" поубирали, может поэтому и обострение, может действительно не стоит.


Те болевые точки на пояснице, что случились у меня в процессе УВТ, доктор обходил стороной, что бы не навредить, он так говорил. Но, три или четыре раза нажимал на точку, вроде бы миопрессуру делал. Тодько это действо не носило переодический характер - просто нажимал и держал палец на точке, говорил, что боль станет меньше через определенное небольшое время. И все на этом. Боль в этой точке не прошла.
В начале лечения, как только я приехал, у меня были триггеры и на левой и на правой стороне пояснице. Их он пролечил УВТ, больше их мы не наблюдали.

Как я теперь понял, когда меня уже после лечения у Леонида Михайловича просветили участники форума дай им господь всего хорошего, триггеры поспроизводят другие триггеры в других отделах, в том числе как у меня в ноге. Я обнаружил триггеры вверху ягодицы, уплотнение продольное в ней же, триггеры или что-то болезненное при нажатии в бедре со внутренней стороны. Плюс позднее и в икре тоже самое, что и в бедре - со внутренней стороны.

Что хочу сказать - Л.М. на эти зоны внимания не обращал. Что болит и в ноге, он знал. Миопрессурой он, как я понял, не занимается. Лечение было исключительно УВТ и в последние дни три раза глубокий лазер. Почему тот же лазер нельзя было применить в начале, когда онемела правая нога, не знаю. От онемения ноги и боли в ней до применения лазера(я правда не знаю, что он дал в таком малом количестве) прошел месяц. О мануальной терапии я молчу, было одно ушудшение и два раза - ну сделал и сделал, нейтрально.


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Обращаю внимание пользователей на то, что данная тема опубликована, как отзыв о проведённом лечении у конкретного врача.
> Не размещайте в ней не относящиеся к данной теме сообщения, обсуждайте изменения в собственном состоянии в своих темах.
> Спасибо за понимание!


Извините. Я вопринял эту тему как свою. Пишу сюда, а не в начальную, потому, что в начальной симптомы болезни были другие. После лечения у Л.М. все по-другому, ощущения, боли и прочее. Люди сюда приходят, дают советы - спасибо им! В ту первую тему о грыжах кто прийдет, там все надо начинать сначала, объяснять. Может быть вы смилуетесь и оставите, как есть. Ведь хорошо я каждый день сохраняю на смартфоне страницы и потом, когда открываю их, меня направляет уже в другие темы, но найти советы и вопросы и комментарии доктором и пользователей, я могу. А если бы не сохранял? Как я на смартфоне что-то найду? Сидеть тяжело, как правило пишу со смартфона. Пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (6 Апр 2017)

@смолк, это Ваша тема.
Ваш отзыв.
Тема, созданная Вами ранее, не ведётся с февраля 2017 года.
Может быть всё таки имеет смысл продолжить общение в ней, чтобы отследить лечение в динамике?


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

Хорошо. Прийдется многое копировать с этой темы. Жаль, что порядок комментариев нарушен.
Еще один вопрос, но важный - а вы не могли бы комментарии с этой темы переместить в мою старую?


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Апр 2017)

@смолк, А грушевидную мышцу не исследовали на предмет пережатия нерва?


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

Не понимаю, как именно ее исследовать.


----------



## La murr (6 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Еще один вопрос, но важный - а вы не могли бы комментарии с этой темы переместить в мою старую?


Постараюсь, @смолк


----------



## Tigresss (6 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Не понимаю, как именно ее исследовать


Вам как раз доктор AIR поможет.


----------



## Тигги (6 Апр 2017)

@смолк, грушевидную должна же достать увт? А вот ппм врач мне сегодня подтвердила, что ее ударно-волновая не достанет. А со стороны живота, если живот большой, то никто не доберется никогда. Остается только растяжка или блокады.
@смолк, В Москве есть клиники боли, можно обратиться за профессиональным обезболиванием, денервацией и т.д.. В Склифе есть клиника боли, у них есть свой сайт с ценами. Только быстро не получится даже за наличные, очередь. Еще  в ЦЭЛТ, там дороже, но примут сразу и обезболят. Есть еще другие клиники боли, сама обращалась только в Склиф и ЦЭЛТ.


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

Тигги Наверно достанет. Я не уверен, что виновата грушевидная.
Сейчас в таком состоянии нахожусь, что вышел сегодня в физкабинет на ультразвук, обошел дом и понял, что не дойду до физкабинета. Потихоньку доковылял к себе и на кровать, ролики кисловодского доктора смотреть.. А везти с МСК некому сейчас.


Tigresss написал(а):


> Вам как раз доктор AIR поможет.


Надеюсь на него.


----------



## Тигги (6 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Потихоньку доковылял к себе и на кровать


 А у Вас блокады с ГК не делают?


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

В нашем городке некому.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Апр 2017)

@смолк,  мне хирург делал, в простой поликлинике,  за деньги,  он не по спинам, просто я у него выпросила,  поделать такие блокады, я тоже не могла ходить. Вы духом не падайте,  то же по всякому было.  И ногу не чувствовала,  и вообще при попытке встать уходила вниз. Зовите врача участкового,  и попросите,  что бы может поделали уколы на дому,  к мне ходила сестра,  такая старенькая и с палочкой,  что было стыдно,  но тогда до поликлиники я бы точно не доковыляла.


----------



## Тигги (6 Апр 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> В нашем городке некому.





смолк написал(а):


> Терапевт назначил ряд лекарств и уз с гидрокортизоном


 Будем надеяться, что Вам  хоть немного да поможет ...


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

Сегодня уже терпимо, спасибо за сочувствие Чтобы к кому-нибудь идти - это надо идти, пока тяжело. Отвезти не кому. Внутримышечные уколы делает супруга, с этой стороны мне гораздо проще. С утра кетопрофен сделала, легче. Поделал растяжки на грушевидную и что доктор советовал - заныло сильней. Вот лежу, стараюсь не двигаться.

Замечаю в который раз - страдание крепко объединяет и сближает людей, гораздо сильней счастья и удачи, радости.

Поскажите, каким образом вставляется перед комментарием ссылка, допустим тигги?


----------



## Evenelf (6 Апр 2017)

@смолк, под аватаркой на ник нажмите и появится ссылка.
Если при растяжении отдельной мышцы возникает боль и ощутимо ограничение в движении т.е. она укорочена это говорит о проблемах с этой мышцей. Частичное растягивание может увеличить боль но не принести значимого положительного эффекта. В данном случае целесообразней делать ей ПИР. Уж если совсем обобщить то в целом та же растяжка, но "продвинутая" и более эффективная.


----------



## смолк (6 Апр 2017)

@Evenelf, Оказалось, это не сложно
ПИР оказыватся, не такой простой, надо уяснить вдумчиво. После таблеток голова уже не соображает, завтра займусь.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Апр 2017)

Во здесь грушевидную мышцу обсуждали 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5026/page-2#post-313140
Симптомы, которые подскажут о наличии синдрома грушевидной мышцы, включают в себя:

тянущая или ноющая боль в области ягодицы, которая может отдавать в таз или ногу и усиливаться во время ходьбы и длительном нахождении в положении стоя;
грушевидную мышцу можно прощупать, расслабив мышцы ягодиц;
боль в задней поверхности ноги при постукивании по грушевидной мышце;
побледнение кожи на ноге;
периодические спазмы сосудов ноги и пр.
*Что является причиной синдрома грушевидной мышцы?*
Слабые ягодичные мышцы, в результате чего на грушевидную мышцу увеличивается нагрузка.
«Грушевидная мышца отличается особым строением: широкая зона ее начала у крестцово-подвздошного сочленения и узкая зона прикрепления к вершине большого вертела: она крепится к самой крайней точке сложного абдукционного рычага бедра. Это определяет ее большую механическую нагрузку при относительно небольшом диаметре мышцы, особенно если сравнивать с другой мышцей, отводящей и разгибающей бедро, - большой ягодичной» (Попелянский Я. Ю., 2011).
Подвывих в тазобедренном и крестцово-подвздошном суставе, что накладывает дополнительную нагрузку на piriformis.
Заваливание стопы (лодыжки) вовнутрь при ходьбе, опять-таки,  чрезмерно задействует грушевидную мышцу.
Защемление нервного корешка на уровне первого крестцового позвонка приводит к паталогическому напряжению грушевидной мышцы. «Среди больных с синдромом грушевидной мышцы преобладают лица с компрессией корешка S1» (Кипервас И.П., 1979), хотя этот синдром встречается и при поражениях L5.
Травма (сильный ушиб, ранение), что может привести к надрыву мышцы (в этом случае упражнения из йоги на вытяжение мышцы могут быть малоэффективными).


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Апр 2017)

Одно из самых простых и доступных упражнений для грушевидной мышцы - это лежа ноги прижимать к телу, только следите, чтобы таз не отрывался от пола.
Еще можно вот здесь триггеры поискать. Пощупать короче попу и найти где там зажато. Я почти уверен, что найдете. И можно начинать массировать руками или мячиком. Только мячиком аккуратно, не защемите нерв. Ну если он начнет пережиматься, вы сразу почувствуете как стреляет в ноги.
У меня точно там зажато в попе. Я разминаю и попу и поясницу мячиком и около пупа нашел точки. Помогает немного. Правда надо три раза в день делать! Ну я еще на фоне пчел, там кровь приливает и эффект мне кажется от мяча удваивается. Сами пчелы триггеры не могут уничтожить, но сделать это место более податливое для меча могут.
И еще совет одевайтесь тепло поясницу и попу не охлаждайте. У меня дома +25, но я не хожу раздетым, одеваю, штаны и кофту, чтобы было теплее, тогда мышцы более мягкие становятся, лучше работают.
Карта всех триггерных точек есть здесь


----------



## Evenelf (6 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Травма (сильный ушиб, ранение), что может привести к надрыву мышцы (в этом случае упражнения из йоги на вытяжение мышцы могут быть малоэффективными).


Противопоказаны будут в этом случае, ну что Вы в самом деле))
Методика приведённая Федором Петровичем отличная для самостоятельного выполнения. А если вместо бутылки взять руки напарника, который на стадии расслабления будет немного растягивать мышцу то эффект усилится. 
Правда тут диагностики нет, а симптомы не ахти. Предлагаю диагностировать укорочение путём выявления ограничения движения при растягивании мышцы если нет возможность произвести достоверную пальпацию.


----------



## Колокол (6 Апр 2017)

@смолк, может скажу глупость, но мне кажется вы слишком торопитесь. Нужно запастись терпением и не ожидать быстрого излечения. Сейчас вы шарахаетесь от одного совета к другому. Мы же все на разных этапах лечения. Кто-то из нас уже бегает, а вы пока с трудом ходите и пытаетесь повторять то, что вам ещё рано. Не спешите, не форсируйте лечение. Слабость не нарастает, пареза нет - значит всё получится. Долго, медленно и постепенно.


----------



## Evenelf (6 Апр 2017)

Хорошо замечено по поводу торопливости событий. Это ведь процесс. Может неудачное сравнение но если помидоры на грядке поливать 7 раз за день раньше они не вырастут а вот проблемы с корневой системой получить можно. Ускорит процесс только грамотное удобрение и определённые условия и всё равно это займёт время. Перенеся этот пример на человека то поможет толковый врач. Но при наличии боли понимаю как хочется от неё поскорее избавиться.


----------



## смолк (7 Апр 2017)

@Колокол, извините, вам действительно кажется. Не могу сказать про этапы, но в этой теме, если ее читать не по диагонали и с учетом укорочения темы модератором, подробно описана моя история болезни.
Я пока не знаю, что со мной. Чтобы было долго и постепенно, нужен диагноз и назначено адекватное диагнозу лечение. А пока да, я занимаюсь практически самолечением, используя заочные советы, таковы обстоятельства.



Evenelf написал(а):


> Перенеся этот пример на человека то поможет толковый врач.


Посоветуйте такого.


----------



## Тигги (7 Апр 2017)

@смолк, Я вот тоже болею больше года, никто пока не помог вылечиться. Можно сказать, что тоже занимаюсь самолечением, хотя денег потрачено столько , что можно было пару месяцев отдохнуть в 5*отеле Греции. А диагноза толком нет. Вроде и есть улучшение, но так медленно и с откатами назад, Одно заметила, что реакция организма на лечение проявляется не сразу, а спустя некоторое время.


----------



## realistys (9 Апр 2017)

@Тигги, а у меня около года и есть прогресс в самолечении, денег потратил на пару отдыхов в Крыму у частников.. с диагнозом мне помог здесь на форуме врач Ступин, ну а дальше самому надо тратить время на поиски нужной информации, думать головой  и выстраивать свое даже не лечение, а образ жизни..одно лечение мне не помогло.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Апр 2017)

Я тоже денег потратил в свое время на лечение и все бесполезно. И пришел к выводу, что только если разобраться со своим организмом, можно вылечиться и ли научится делать себе ремиссию стойкую.
Врачи по большому счету снимаю симптомы и то не всегда, а дальше только сам. Это твое тело и то что оно болит ты сам виноват.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Апр 2017)

@realistys,  правительство очень подсуетилось,  для больных спинами  Я про отдых в Крыму.


----------



## Victorias2009 (21 Авг 2017)

@смолк, так выходит, увт не помогло ни капли?


----------



## смолк (21 Авг 2017)

Victorias2009 написал(а):


> @смолк, так выходит, увт не помогло ни капли?


Я в этой теме очень подробно описал своё лечение.


----------



## tankist (13 Янв 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> тут ещё тема проскакивала, что если что-то где-то печёт, как ожег, то типа нерв ожил, не знаю на сколько это верно


Вопрос к специалистам: это действительно так?


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (10 Апр 2018)

смолк написал(а):


> Я в этой теме очень подробно описал своё лечение.


Простите, прошло уже немало времени, страсти улеглись, не могли бы Вы еще раз сформулировать свое мнение: насколько помогло Вам лечение у Леонида Михайловича?

У моей знакомой примерно такая же проболема с грыжами, я предложил ей пролечиться в Москве в ММЦ ОДА (мне и моему знакомому там помогли кардинально), но для неё это финансово тяжело. Она хочет пролечиться у доктора Овчаренка в Кисловодске. Он консультировал её по интернету, назначил 15 процедур УВТ по своей методики, также нужно будет снимать на время лечения гостинницу.

Буду признателен за рекомендации.


----------



## смолк (10 Апр 2018)

Мне не помогло. Наоборот, стало хуже - получил осложнение в правую ногу, боль и частичный парез ноги. Не всем полезно УВТ. А может - как повезет. Встречал пациентов, когда ждал своей очереди на процедуру, говорили, что стало значительно лучше. Если она собралась ехать к Овчаренко, то только не одной. Пусть еще в добавок посмотрит на ютюбе видео Леонида Михайловича, в каких-то он рассказывает о статистике своего лечения.


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (16 Апр 2018)

смолк написал(а):


> Мне не помогло. Наоборот, стало хуже - получил осложнение в правую ногу, боль и частичный парез ноги. Не всем полезно УВТ. А может - как повезет. Встречал пациентов, когда ждал своей очереди на процедуру, говорили, что стало значительно лучше. Если она собралась ехать к Овчаренко, то только не одной. Пусть еще в добавок посмотрит на ютюбе видео Леонида Михайловича, в каких-то он рассказывает о статистике своего лечения.


Спасибо.
Покажу Ваш отзыв знакомой, пусть думает. Деньги, насколько я понимаю, доктор Овчаренко Вам не вернул?


----------



## смолк (17 Апр 2018)

Нет конечно Какой врач вернет деньги? Медицина вещь непредсказуемая, поэтому и Овчаренко говорил - возможно поможет, но ни каких сто процентных гарантий.


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (17 Апр 2018)

смолк написал(а):


> Нет конечно Какой врач вернет деньги? Медицина вещь непредсказуемая, поэтому и Овчаренко говорил - возможно поможет, но ни каких сто процентных гарантий.


По разному бывает  Я знаю случаи, когда возвращали - но, разумеется, это должно быть оговоренно заранее  и прописано в договоре на лечение. Если не секрет, как был сформулирован Ваш договор на оказание платных медицинских услуг у Леонида Михайловича (в общих словах)?

Так то с учетом поездки, проживания и сопутствующих расходов стоимость лечения в Кисловодске уже не выглядит настолько привлекательной, чтобы не получить гарантий хотя бы частичного возврата.


----------



## смолк (18 Апр 2018)

Нет гарантий, нет договора. Все на словах, как обычного мануала. Овчаренко лечит в Ставрополе.


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (19 Апр 2018)

смолк написал(а):


> Нет гарантий, нет договора. Все на словах, как обычного мануала. Овчаренко лечит в Ставрополе.


Без договора лечиться нельзя даже у мануального терапевта, это я Вам как юрист говорю. Чем Вы сможете аппелировать в случае, если Вам причинят вред во время проведения процедур (а такие случаи бывают)? И кто заплатит Вам компенсацию, если у Вас на руках нет никаких подтверждающих документов? Чеки или другие свидетельства оплаты Вам хотя бы выдали?

Да, верно, Леонид Михайлович принимает в Ставрополе, это я перепутал.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (19 Июн 2018)

Видимо, раз дело касается меня, надо сделать некоторые пояснения.
Я не Бог и моя методика не панацея. По статистике, которая не меняется уже второй год, удачных случаев излечения грыжи 75+\- 1.28%. Т.е. я совершенно точно признаю, что 25 % пациентов не могут быть излечены МФУВТ. (Под излечением грыжи я понимаю достоверное уменьшение грыжи на 2 и более мм при безусловном клиническом улучшении).75% - это хороший результат. Для сравнения, мировая статистика о неосложненных операциях и операциях, приведших к выздоровлению колеблется от 56 до 68%. Так что мой метод несколько эффективнее оперативного, но и он не всем помогает. Из его достоинств - безопасность и возможность лечится амбулаторно, не прекращая работы. Все остальное для каждого пациента индивидуально. С опытом я начинаю понимать какой пациент не подлежит лечению МФУВТ, а требуют оперативного или иного лечения. Те 75% пациентов, у которых лечение успешно, как правило чувствуют себя здоровыми, боли возникают только в случае физической перегрузки. Наблюдения в течение 3 и 5 лет показывают, что эффект длительный. Однако, у ряда пациентов есть ремиссии или грыжи в соседних отделах. В таких случаях как правило установлены факты нарушения двигательного режима самим пациентом. Около 3% больных прошли успешное повторное лечение в срок от 3 до 5 лет после первого года.
Отдельно о триггерах. Я безусловно признаю необходимость лечения триггеров. УВТ - прекрасный и очень эффективный метод для их лечения. Мануальная терапия - на втором месте. Вопрос их расположения. Где-то нужно лечить УВТ, где-то мануалькой или даже массажем. Но для меня точно понятен примат грыжи над триггерами поясницы, тазового пояса и нижних конечностей. Т.е. надежно вылечить триггер не устранив компрессию нервного корешка, на мой взгляд, невозможно. Хотя допускаю, что эта моя точка зрения может быть оспорена коллегами.
Еще один момент - соматоформные расстройства наших пациентов. Наши пациенты страдают этими расстройствами очень часто. Особенно все плохо, когда сначала сформировалось такое расстройство, а потом присоединились органические изменения в виде грыжи или стеноза спиномозгового канала. У таких пациентов уменьшение грыжи не приводит к выздоровлению - ведь болит не спина, а голова! Американские схемы лечения такой боли - прием антидепрессантов в противоболевых схемах. Для нашего человека метод несколько непривычный, мало кто может смириться с потерей жизненной активности и постоянной сонливости.
Пока я не могу со сколько-нибудь определенной уверенностью указать на причины, приводящие 25% больных к неудачным результатам. Очень разнородные люди. У одних уменьшается грыжа, но боли сохраняются или даже усиливаются (соматоформные расстройства???). У других грыжа не уменьшается, но клинически они полностью здоровы, третьи идут на операцию несмотря на клинической улучшение просто из страха и под давлением родственников и т.п.

З.Ы. Для коллег http://forumfiles.ru/files/0014/19/ed/10261.pdf


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (19 Июн 2018)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Видимо, раз дело касается меня, надо сделать некоторые пояснения.
> Я не Бог и моя методика не панацея. По статистике, которая не меняется уже второй год, удачных случаев излечения грыжи 75+\- 1.28%. Т.е. я совершенно точно признаю, что 25 % пациентов не могут быть излечены МФУВТ. (Под излечением грыжи я понимаю достоверное уменьшение грыжи на 2 и более мм при безусловном клиническом улучшении).75% - это хороший результат. Для сравнения, мировая статистика о неосложненных операциях и операциях, приведших к выздоровлению колеблется от 56 до 68%. Так что мой метод несколько эффективнее оперативного, но и он не всем помогает.



Дорогой Леонид Михайлович, к разработанному Вами методу нет никаких притензий! Совершенно очевидно, что нет и не может быть метода универсального, допускающего 100% излечения всех обратившихся пациентов, иначе зачем  были бы нужны все остальные? 

Но привести оборот медицинской документации в соответствии с установленными юридическими и процессуальными нормами на территории РФ я категорически рекомендую! Это будет, в первую очередь, в Ваших же интересах... Да и вообще, как можно проводить столь высокотехнологичное лечение без оформления медицинских карт и заключения договора на оказание платных медицинских услуг? Это же не посещение парикмахерской или массажного кабинета


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Июн 2018)

@Юрий Долгорукий, спасибо! Уже сделано.


----------

